# ocf with contrast autofocus?



## JustJazzie (Nov 29, 2013)

I shoot with a sony NEX 7, and I am extremely eager to start trying out some OFC. I haven't picked one out yet, but I'm leaning towards yonugno's. I am a little concerned that using strobes will cause focusing complications since I'm running on contrast AF. 
I usually leave my AF illuminator off, but I turned it back on and tried to focus in the dark. It seemed to work as intended on larger objects, but had trouble trying to focus on my thin tripod....but I'm still unsure...

Am I heading for disaster trying to use flashes without PDAF? Should I wait until I can afford something that has a modeling light?


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 30, 2013)

Good morning bump.  hoping for an answer soon!!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not really too sure what you're talking about since I'm not very knowledgeable on the subject. I do have an NEX-7 though and a Metz 52 AF-1. I haven't had any problems with focusing.


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2013)

Once you have achieved focus with the assist light, turn auto focus off (manual mode), then make your flash exposure.

An alternative to using the built-in AF assist light is to just use flashlight to light the scene you want to AF on.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 2, 2013)

Hone up your manual focus skill and dont depend on the af so much.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 4, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> Hone up your manual focus skill and dont depend on the af so much.



The nex uses an electronic viewfinder. In the dark the screen is dark so I can't use manual focus. I use dmf when I can see the shot.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

JustJazzie said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Hone up your manual focus skill and dont depend on the af so much.
> ...



why not just use the live view? Ive never used a nex but if the live view is anything like what is in my a580 then manual should not be a problem. I just click it to live view and then use the focus zoom and everything comes out tack sharp. I do that a lot with my landscape shots where I can set it up on a tripod. 

If you check out this shot you can see how sharp it can come out. If you go to the full sized version on flickr you can actually read the writing on the billboards. And you could do this same type of thing with portraits. 




Color Density by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

KmH said:


> Once you have achieved focus with the assist light, turn auto focus off (manual mode), then make your flash exposure.
> 
> An alternative to using the built-in AF assist light is to just use flashlight to light the scene you want to AF on.



I think that is just a nikon thing, but I wish my camera had that cause its super handy especially at the club.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 5, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> why not just use the live view? Ive never used a nex but if the live view is anything like what is in my a580 then manual should not be a problem. I just click it to live view and then use the focus zoom and everything comes out tack sharp. I do that a lot with my landscape shots where I can set it up on a tripod.  If you check out this shot you can see how sharp it can come out. If you go to the full sized version on flickr you can actually read the writing on the billboards. And you could do this same type of thing with portraits.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/diskojoe/7231747920/ Color Density by DiskoJoe, on Flickr



In this shot though, you have light.

If i was for instance,  shooting in a dark/dim room where I was using flash as my ONLY source of lighting the the subject is dark until the flash flashes so there is nothing to focus on except darkness. Kwim??


----------



## Kolia (Dec 5, 2013)

Did you turn off he setting effects so the camera doesn't preview the exposure and instead boosts the signal so you can see in the dark ?

You should be able to focus then.  If you still can't...  It's too dark !

Contrast of phase detection, you will be limited.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 5, 2013)

Kolia said:


> Did you turn off he setting effects so the camera doesn't preview the exposure and instead boosts the signal so you can see in the dark ?  You should be able to focus then.  If you still can't...  It's too dark !  Contrast of phase detection, you will be limited.


Hmm. I'm not sure where to find that feature on my camera. I'll have to search for it!


----------

